# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پیش بینی کنید ...کنکور 95 تجربی با چه سطح و چه سبکی؟؟؟

## HAMED19

سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

هر چی سخت تر بشه دیگه مگه اینکه تو رویا سوالایی مثل 92 به قبل ببینی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

سوالات زیست امسال خیلی سخت بودن ... اگه از این سخت تر بشه میشه المپیاد ...

به نظر من زیست در حد امسال طرح میشه ...

عمومیا هم کمی سخت تر میشن ...

نظر شما چیه دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi100

> سوالات زیست امسال خیلی سخت بودن ... اگه از این سخت تر بشه میشه المپیاد ...
> 
> به نظر من زیست در حد امسال طرح میشه ...
> 
> عمومیا هم کمی سخت تر میشن ...
> 
> نظر شما چیه دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟


درستخ عزیز
تو شیی هم تست های شمارشی بازم میاد امسال

----------


## hanjera

92 و 92 به قبل سوالا زیست  اسون بودن....
نامردا چیکار کردن با ماها

----------


## biology115

> 92 و 92 به قبل سوالا زیست  اسون بودن....
> نامردا چیکار کردن با ماها


امسال ادبیات کمی سخت بود ، سال دیگه سه درس عمومی به نظر من کمی سخت میشه

تخصصیها هم در حد امسال خواهند بود ، چون اگه سخت تر بشن میشن در حد المپیاد ...

----------


## AmirAria

همشون سخت تر از پارسال میشن اصلا  :Yahoo (21):  
(صرفا جهت یه نظر متفاوت  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Mr.Dr

شیمی عیناً مثل زیست میشه ...
فیزیک هم شمارشی میاد امسال ...
عمومیا هم خیلی سخت (مخصوصاً دینی)

----------


## sahand7

سلام معارف و عربی سخت میشود و ادبیات وزبان مثل قبل .شیمی فوق العاده سخت میشود زیست کمی سختر و بقیه درس ها مثل قبل

----------


## gign

زیاد قابل پیش بینی نیست چون طراح ها مثل رونالدینیو عمل می کنن

ولی میشه گفت که کل اختصاصی ها سخت و عمومی های سخت تر از امسال (شاید خیلی سخت ) خواهند بود

----------


## biology115

> زیاد قابل پیش بینی نیست چون طراح ها مثل رونالدینیو عمل می کنن
> 
> ولی میشه گفت که کل اختصاصی ها سخت و عمومی های سخت تر از امسال (شاید خیلی سخت ) خواهند بود


اینم هست مثلا زبان عمومی 93 نسبت به 94 خیلی سخت بود ولی 94 زبانش راحت بود ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

زیست که ۹۴ سخت نبود خیلی بنابراین ۹۵ سختر میشه روند سختری رو داره شیمی هم همینطور فیزیک ثابت میمونه ریاضی هم هم عمومیام طبق روال قبل

----------


## salam55

به نظرم زیست و ریاضی یه کم آسونتر میشن و شیمی مثه 94 سوال طرح میشه و فیزیک هم فکر کنم یه خورده با تعریف ها و مفاهیم بخوان تست شمارشی بدن  تو عمومی ها هم همشون سختتر میشن به خصوص دینی و زبان

----------


## gign

> اینم هست مثلا زبان عمومی 93 نسبت به 94 خیلی سخت بود ولی 94 زبانش راحت بود ...



آره در کل بخاطر همون حرکات رونالدینیویی نمیشه دقیق پیش بینی کرد 
تنها یه چیزی رو میشه مطمئن بود اونم اینه که از امسال راحت تر نخواهد بود

----------


## biology115

> زیست که ۹۴ سخت نبود خیلی بنابراین ۹۵ سختر میشه روند سختری رو داره شیمی هم همینطور فیزیک ثابت میمونه ریاضی هم هم عمومیام طبق روال قبل


مطمئنید زیست امسال سخت نبود ؟؟؟؟؟

فکر نکنم کسی زیست رو صد زده باشه ...

----------


## salam55

خدا به داد ما 96 ها برسه :Yahoo (17):  و از ما بدتر 97 ای ها فکر کنم تو 97 دیگه بترکونن چون احتمالا سال اخر کنکوره و بعد اونا نظام جدید میاد :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hanjera

حالا من کاری ندارم که میگید سخت میشه و اینا...
ولی به نظر من که 95 کنکورش اسان میشه نسبت به سال های قبل

----------


## biology115

> حالا من کاری ندارم که میگید سخت میشه و اینا...
> ولی به نظر من که 95 کنکورش اسان میشه نسبت به سال های قبل


چرا دقیقا؟

----------


## Lara27

الان مثلا هدفت چیه از زدن این تاپیک؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ چه تاپیکای بی محتوایی زده میشه این روزا و البته استرس زا


الان مثلا من طراحم یا بقیه؟ nتا نظر وجود داره هیچی بهت اضافه نمیشه از زدن این تاپیک
فقط استرس الکی و وقت کشی

----------


## mahdi-de

نظر من
فیزیک سطح سختیش به شیمی میرسه
شیمی تقریبا بدون پیشرفت میمونه
زیست پیشرفت می کنه و سخت تر میشه
ادبیات و زبان ثابت میمونه
عربی سخت تر میشه 
این نظر من بود

----------


## dorsa20

همه دروس نجومی میره بالا پیشرقتشون همونطور که مخ بچه ها نجومی در سطح کشور میره بالا هر سال نسبت به سال قبل...اما نگران کننده نیست .......خیالت راحت

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟


این یه بحث بیهودس و هیچ فایده ای نداره
تنها از سبک سوالات جمع بندی سنجش میشه یه  چیزایی حدس زد

----------


## Mr. ARAD

در خفن ترین حالتش :


میان یه تست میدن با چهارصد «عبارت درست غلط» .. ترکیبی از تمام 9 درس ..


بعدش تست میدن چند تاشون درستن ؟!؟   :Yahoo (4): 

1) 209
2) 84
3) 372
4) 398

----------


## pouria98

> در خفن ترین حالتش :
> 
> 
> میان یه تست میدن با چهارصد «عبارت درست غلط» .. ترکیبی از تمام 9 درس ..
> 
> 
> بعدش تست میدن چند تاشون درستن ؟!؟  
> 
> 1) 209
> ...


اين همه نمك!؟ 

مگه ميشه ؟! ..... مگه داريم؟!

----------


## sahar95

> شیمی عیناً مثل زیست میشه ...
> فیزیک هم شمارشی میاد امسال ...
> عمومیا هم خیلی سخت (مخصوصاً دینی)



فیزیک شمارشییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/نه دیگه طاقتشو ندارممممممممممممم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## علی پاتر

این بچه بازیا چیه؟؟حاشیه چقد اخه؟فقط اینو بدونید ک کنکور و سطحش. غیر قابل پیشبینی ترین چیز دنیاس

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

والا نمیدونم چی بگم راجب این تاپیک :Yahoo (50): 

ولی دیگه خیلی زود قراره پیش بینی کنیم :Yahoo (20): 

بهترین حالت برای پیش بینی اون 4 تا آزمون جامع سنجش هستش ک اونم باز اعتباری بهش نیست و ممکنه کلا کنکور یه سورپرایز برای کنکوری ها بشه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

به جای پیش بینی فک کنم اگه از تجربه ها و اشتباهاتمون بگیم مفید تره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> این بچه بازیا چیه؟؟حاشیه چقد اخه؟فقط اینو بدونید ک کنکور و سطحش. غیر قابل پیشبینی ترین چیز دنیاس



با دکترمون موافقم...خب اصلا پیش بینی هم کردین....خب که چی اصلا؟؟؟؟مثلا میخوای چکار کنین؟؟؟؟؟
اگه کنکور قابل پیش بینی بود که ما الان اینجا نبودیم.....ولی اینو متوجه باشیم...کنکور هیچ زمان و هیچ وقت قابل درک نیست...چون معلوم نیس کدوم ادمی طراحش میشه......همش حاشیه...بی خیال بشین بابا....

----------


## y.h.l

سخت تر نشه اسون شدنش پیشکش

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هرچی سخت تر بهتر

----------


## bahman seraj

اونیکه این تاپیک رو زده بیشتر دنیال حاشیه هست چون اگه ادم خوب  و درست بخونه سوال هر جوری بیاد میتونه حل کنه .همیشه دو درس نسبت به سال قبل سخت تر طراحی میشه .عربی چجوری دیگه میخواد سخت بشه؟ تا الان تحلیل صرفی تشکیل یا ترجمه چجوری اومده امسالم همونجوری میاد دیگه.اخه نمیفهمم تو مگه نکات ترجمه رو نمیدونی مگه تجزیه اسم و فعل رو واسه تحلیل صرفی نمیدونی یا بقیه رو دیگه چجوری میخوان سخت بدن؟ واسه دین و زندگی اخه میخوان چیکار کنن؟ مگه مفاهیم ایه رو بلد نیستی؟ دیگه هر چی هست از متن یا ایه هست دیگه تو اگه خوب خونده باشی چرا نتونی ؟ این همه کتاب خوب که حساب پس دادن.ادبیات هم که انقدر گند کاری کردن  و سلیقه ای سوال دادن دیگه برای کسی مهم نیست سخت بشه یا اسون.

----------


## bahman seraj

در ضمن شیمی دیگه چجوری میخواد بیاد یعنی شیمی ازمون فار یا الگو سوالاتش کمتر از سطح المپیاده؟ مگه از مریخ میخوان سوال بیارن؟ فار هم که انواع اقسام سبک سوالات شیمی رو اورده نمونشم امسال دیدید واسه 94 .زیست شناسی هم همینطور تو نصف سوالاش از قیود هر  و همه بسیاری  و ممکن نیست و قطعا" و از این جورچیزا  اورده مگه اینکه انقلاب بشه سبکش به کلی تغییر کنه که امکان نداره شما خودتون دیدید از سال 90 سبک سوالات به ارامی تغییر کرد دیگه فوق فوقش سطح سوالات بشه در حد ازمون های ماز که اونیکه خوب خونده باشه حتما" جواب میده.فیزیک 94 نشون داد اونیکه به مفاهیم مسلط هست موفقتره نه اینکه بیاد فقط چند تا تیپ مسئله حل کنه .سوالات الکتریسیته جاری تجربی 94 رو دیدید؟ هر سه تاش کیفی بود مسئله عددی نداشت یا بقیه سوالات کسی که رو مفاهیم مسلط بود نتیجه مطلوب میگرفت.

----------


## dorsa20

> این یه بحث بیهودس و هیچ فایده ای نداره
> تنها از سبک سوالات جمع بندی سنجش میشه یه  چیزایی حدس زد



پارسال سنجش اصلا شبیه نبود اصلا نمیشد حدس زد فقط عربیش مث سنجش بود

----------


## a.z.s

> پارسال سنجش اصلا شبیه نبود اصلا نمیشد حدس زد فقط عربیش مث سنجش بود


اتفاقا خیلی هم شبیه بود
سوالات شیمی خیلی از نکاتش کپی جمع بندی سنجش بود
سبک سوالات و وقت گیر بودن ریاضی کپی سنجش بود
فقط فیزیکش شبیه نبود

----------


## gign

> اتفاقا خیلی هم شبیه بود
> سوالات شیمی خیلی از نکاتش کپی جمع بندی سنجش بود
> سبک سوالات و وقت گیر بودن ریاضی کپی سنجش بود
> فقط فیزیکش شبیه نبود


بعضا شبیه جامع های کانون هم بود

----------


## dorsa20

> اتفاقا خیلی هم شبیه بود
> سوالات شیمی خیلی از نکاتش کپی جمع بندی سنجش بود
> سبک سوالات و وقت گیر بودن ریاضی کپی سنجش بود
> فقط فیزیکش شبیه نبود




شیمی رو قبول دارم اما زیست کنکور خیلی بهتر بود هرچند درصدام پایین تر بود اما خیلیا رو بلد بدم نزدم...در کل عمومیا کجا مثلا ادب شبیه بود.....به نظرم که کنکور خیلی فرق داشت

خودتون در جریانید راجب ریاضی نظری ندارم

----------


## dorsa20

در کل ایشالله 95 سختتر از 94 باشه

----------


## dorsa20

> اونیکه این تاپیک رو زده بیشتر دنیال حاشیه هست چون اگه ادم خوب  و درست بخونه سوال هر جوری بیاد میتونه حل کنه .همیشه دو درس نسبت به سال قبل سخت تر طراحی میشه .عربی چجوری دیگه میخواد سخت بشه؟ تا الان تحلیل صرفی تشکیل یا ترجمه چجوری اومده امسالم همونجوری میاد دیگه.اخه نمیفهمم تو مگه نکات ترجمه رو نمیدونی مگه تجزیه اسم و فعل رو واسه تحلیل صرفی نمیدونی یا بقیه رو دیگه چجوری میخوان سخت بدن؟ واسه دین و زندگی اخه میخوان چیکار کنن؟ مگه مفاهیم ایه رو بلد نیستی؟ دیگه هر چی هست از متن یا ایه هست دیگه تو اگه خوب خونده باشی چرا نتونی ؟ این همه کتاب خوب که حساب پس دادن.ادبیات هم که انقدر گند کاری کردن  و سلیقه ای سوال دادن دیگه برای کسی مهم نیست سخت بشه یا اسون.



اره دیگه بابا بیخود بتش نکنید.....سخت نگیرید 

شاعر میگه

تکلف گر نباشد خوش توان زیست      تعلق گر نباشد خوش توان مرد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من نظرم اینه که سنجش «فوق العاده»شبیه کنکوره و اصلا یه کنکوره که قبل کنکور میگیرنش!البته فقط جامعاش
من پارسال جامع های اونو رفتم خداوکیلی کنکور از لحاظ سختی عین عین اون بود «خصوصا زیست«خیلی خیلی سبکش شبیه بود به نظرمجالب میدونید چیه؟!رتبه ای هم که سنجش بهم داد۵۰۰تا با رتبه منطقه۲زیر کروه۱ من در کنکور تفاوت داشت!توی هر ۳ازمون جامعی که رفتم فقط و فقط با ضریب خطای کمتر از ۵۰۰نفر رتبم رو نسبت به کنکور۹۴داد
سنجش در یک کلام فوق العادس و از اون میشه کنکورو پیش بینی کرد قطعا
به نظر من کنکور سال ۹۵عین سال ۹۴میشه فقط فیزیک سختر+زیست سختر
همین!

----------


## HAMED19

> الان مثلا هدفت چیه از زدن این تاپیک؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ چه تاپیکای بی محتوایی زده میشه این روزا و البته استرس زا
> 
> 
> الان مثلا من طراحم یا بقیه؟ nتا نظر وجود داره هیچی بهت اضافه نمیشه از زدن این تاپیک
> فقط استرس الکی و وقت کشی


ذکی...خدا نکنه شما طراح بشید.

----------


## optician

> سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟


من سوالای 94 رو دیدم... با  سال 87 که کنکور دادم فرق زیادی داشت بخصوص زیست و فیزیک ولی فکر نمیکنم 95 با 94 خیلی متفاوت باشه

شما خودتون رو برای 00 آماده کنید :Yahoo (20):  منظورم از 00 ، همون 1400  هست  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟


مطمئن باشید امسال و سال های بعد کنکور خیلی سختر میشه مخصوصا تجربی ها
چرا چون واسه یه سری رشته که اصلا کنکوری نیست همه میتونن برن 
آزاد و پیام نور هم که تا دلت بخواد این رشته ها دارن 
قبلا قبولی تو همین ها هم سخت بود 
الان 3 رشته تاپ تجربی باعث میشه سختی سوالات بره بالاتر چون بازار کار فعلا براشون خوبه 
مطمعن باشید کنکوری سختی جلو رو خواهید داشت :Yahoo (112):

----------


## pouria98

> من سوالای 94 رو دیدم... با  سال 87 که کنکور دادم فرق زیادی داشت بخصوص زیست و فیزیک ولی فکر نمیکنم 95 با 94 خیلی متفاوت باشه
> 
> شما خودتون رو برای 00 آماده کنید منظورم از 00 ، همون 1400  هست


الان سوالى كه دوستمون پرسيد خنده دار بود؟

 دوست من نه من ادعايى تو ادب دارم و نه تو درس ولى فقط تا همين حد ميدونم كسى رو مسخره كردن كار درستى نيست...
شما خودتون يعنى تا اين حد به نتيجه كنكورتون مطمعنيد؟
يعني امسال قبوليد به اميد خدا؟!
كارتون درست نبود خواهر من ، شما هم اگر انقدر اطمينان داريد به خودتون پس ايشالا كارنامه كنكور امسالتون رو خواهيم ديد...

----------


## fagou20

> سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟


به نظرم  راحت باشه  :Yahoo (40): خدا رو چه دیدی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Fatemeh76

*چه سخت ...
چه آسون...
بدررررررررررک...* :Yahoo (5):

----------


## pouria98

> *چه سخت ...
> چه آسون...
> بدررررررررررک...*


كنكور اينده ما رو مشخص ميكنه!!

شما درواقع دارى ميگى ايندم به درك ...

----------


## optician

> كنكور اينده ما رو مشخص ميكنه!!
> 
> شما درواقع دارى ميگى ايندم به درك ...


اشتباه میکنی برادر من
کی گفته کنکور آینده رو مشخص میکنه؟!

----------


## Fatemeh76

> كنكور اينده ما رو مشخص ميكنه!!
> 
> شما درواقع دارى ميگى ايندم به درك ...


*کنکور و آینده و همه چیز و ..... 
بدررررررررررررررک...* :Y (681):

----------


## pouria98

> اشتباه میکنی برادر من
> کی گفته کنکور آینده رو مشخص میکنه؟!


شما مشخص ميكنى پس؟



> *کنکور و آینده و همه چیز و ..... 
> بدررررررررررررررک...*


همين پست رو بعد از اعلام نتايج ٩٥ نشونتون خواهم داد ! 
بعد نگى نگفتيا ... :Yahoo (11):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

هر چقدر سخت تر بهتر.

----------


## optician

> شما مشخص ميكنى پس؟
> 
> همين پست رو بعد از اعلام نتايج ٩٥ نشونتون خواهم داد ! 
> بعد نگى نگفتيا ...


بله آینده خودم رو خودم مشخص میکنم
اینطور تصمیم میگیرم که مشکلات رو برای خودم ساده و قابل حل نشون بدم یا غول بی شاخ و دم شکست ناپذیر
برای من مهم نیست کنکور چقدر سخت باشه چون همه تلاشم رو میکنم و حتی اگه موفق نشم باز هم تلاش میکنم
موفقیت به معنی شکست نخوردن نیست موفقیت یعنی اینکه امیدت رو از دست ندی

بعد از شهریور 95 این پست رو به من نشون بده تا باز هم به خودم و به همه زحمت هایی که کشیدم افتخار کنم

----------


## Ali.N

سلام به تجربی ریاضی انسانی کار ندارم
کلا دارم میگم=خیلی سخت و مضخرمه و سخت (از اون امتحانات نوبت دوم سال سوم معلومه)
کلا میگن سخته

البته یه عده ای میگن چون سال پیش نسبت به سالای قبلی اسون تر بوده پس 95 هم اسونه(خداکنه)
و از طرفی هم قبولی ها و پذیرشا زیاد تر میشه پس اسون تره


اما یه نظر کلی (چشم اندازه 10 ساله)
به نظرم کلا کنکور داره رو به سختی و مفهومی شدن میره
میگی نه؟
یه سوال از سوالای سال 75 یا 80 رو با سال93 مقایسه کن :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## HAMED19

واقعا ادم وقتی فکر میکنه میگه خدایا یعنی ما با اون بچه ای که سال 91-92 کنکور داده چه فرقی داریم  که سوالا یهویی اینقد سطحشون میره بالا ...اقا یا خانوم طراح خیلی ببخشید یعنی ما خلقتمون متفاوت بوده که میگید سطح هوششون بالاتره مگه ما هم مثه اونا همون کتاب درسی که اتفاقا مال اونا کامل تر بود رو نداریم  میخونیم....یا اینکه تو این دوسال نظام اموزشیتون چه جهشی پیدا کرده که سوالاتون رو تا این حد سخت طراحی میکنید که دیگه الان طرف باید درصد 30-40 تو اختصاصی ها براش ارزو باشه ...ای کاش ای کاش یه کم عدالت هم تو کار باشه ....ولی باشه  ما بچه های 95 با تمام جدیت تلاش خودمون رو میکنیم .

----------


## Ali.N

> واقعا ادم وقتی فکر میکنه میگه خدایا یعنی ما با اون بچه ای که سال 91-92 کنکور داده چه فرقی داریم  که سوالا یهویی اینقد سطحشون میره بالا ...اقا یا خانوم طراح خیلی ببخشید یعنی ما خلقتمون متفاوت بوده که میگید سطح هوششون بالاتره مگه ما هم مثه اونا همون کتاب درسی که اتفاقا مال اونا کامل تر بود رو نداریم  میخونیم....یا اینکه تو این دوسال نظام اموزشیتون چه جهشی پیدا کرده که سوالاتون رو تا این حد سخت طراحی میکنید که دیگه الان طرف باید درصد 30-40 تو اختصاصی ها براش ارزو باشه ...ای کاش ای کاش یه کم عدالت هم تو کار باشه ....ولی باشه  ما بچه های 95 با تمام جدیت تلاش خودمون رو میکنیم .


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94): 
نا امید نشو
دیگه روزگاره دیگه 
دلیل های زیادی داره
1)قدیم این همه کتاب کمک موزشی و سیدی و... نبود که پس اگه اسونم میدادن بازم برا اونا سخت بوده
2)قدیم تجربه داش اموزا کم بوده حالا تجربه ها رفته بالا دیگه اکثرا دستمون اومده چجوری سوال میدن واسه همون باید یکم متفاوتش کنن دیگه
3)قدیم مثل معلملای الان بوده واقعا؟فوق لیسانس بوده؟واسه همون هر چه قدرم واسه ما اسون ولی واسه قبلیا سخته
4)بشر هر چه پیش میره بچه ها زرنگ تر میشه(بچه ها الان گودزیلان)واسه همینه
5)شما چون جواب ها رو داری و به سوال جواب دادی میگی اسون(البته خیلی به احتمال کم اینجورب باشه)
6)قدیم مشکلات اینقدر زیاد بوده که کسی نمیرسید بخونه اگه سخت طرح میکردن دیگه هیچکی قبول نمیشده که!!!
7)الا دقیقا به این حرف میرسیم که///کفگیر ته دیگ خورده///دیگه از همه جای کتاب سوال دادن یگه جایی نمونده واسه همون مجبورن بپیچونن
8)در طول سالها کتابا تغییر کرده(اکثرا حجم کم شده و مفهومی شده-حتی بعضی کتاب ها مثل جامعه شناسی انسانی کلا عوض شده)واسه همون سخته

کلا اینکه بله سخت تر میشه ولی نشد نداره میشه تو هم مثل رتبه 1 سال پیش :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (106): 
اینا شاید دلیل منطقی و 100درصدی نباشه ولی تا حدودی میتون قانع کننده باشه اینا رو گفتم انرژی بگیری :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (105): 

موفق باشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HAMED19

> نا امید نشو
> دیگه روزگاره دیگه 
> دلیل های زیادی داره
> 1)قدیم این همه کتاب کمک موزشی و سیدی و... نبود که پس اگه اسونم میدادن بازم برا اونا سخت بوده
> 2)قدیم تجربه داش اموزا کم بوده حالا تجربه ها رفته بالا دیگه اکثرا دستمون اومده چجوری سوال میدن واسه همون باید یکم متفاوتش کنن دیگه
> 3)قدیم مثل معلملای الان بوده واقعا؟فوق لیسانس بوده؟واسه همون هر چه قدرم واسه ما اسون ولی واسه قبلیا سخته
> 4)بشر هر چه پیش میره بچه ها زرنگ تر میشه(بچه ها الان گودزیلان)واسه همینه
> 5)شما چون جواب ها رو داری و به سوال جواب دادی میگی اسون(البته خیلی به احتمال کم اینجورب باشه)
> 6)قدیم مشکلات اینقدر زیاد بوده که کسی نمیرسید بخونه اگه سخت طرح میکردن دیگه هیچکی قبول نمیشده که!!!
> ...


چه انرژی دادی توفانی.....ببین اولا اون پولداراشن که سیدی و به قول شما کمک درسی های میلیونی میگیرن ...بچه ای که روستاست از کجا بیاره .....قدیم مشکل بوده الان هم هیچ مشکلی نداریم (دمت گرم ) ....درضمن کاش از همه جای کتاب سوال بدن ما راضی هستیم و نرن از کتاب های پزشکی واسه ما سوال بیارن ...اصلا اقا لطفا سوالاتی رو طراحی کنید که دبیراتون بتونن حل کنن و توش نمونن (والا)

----------


## Ali.N

چه انرژی دادی توفانی.....ببین اولا اون پولداراشن که سیدی و به قول شما کمک درسی های میلیونی میگیرن ...بچه ای که روستاست از کجا بیاره .....قدیم مشکل بوده الان هم هیچ مشکلی نداریم (دمت گرم ) ....درضمن کاش از همه جای کتاب سوال بدن ما راضی هستیم و نرن از کتاب های پزشکی واسه ما سوال بیارن ...اصلا اقا لطفا سوالاتی رو طراحی کنید که دبیراتون بتونن حل کنن و توش نمونن (والا)[/quote]


خدا رو شکر(قابل نداشت
بچه روستایی هم توقع نداره دانشگاه صتعتی شریف قبول شه//به دانشگاه های دیگه راضیه
اگه بخوای این مشکلاتو نسبت به قدیم در نظر بگیری خیلی که شدن//تو همین طهران چند تا سیدی خوب یا دبیر خوب بود؟/چند تا موسسه خوب بود//الان ماشالله هر کسی میاد یه کتاب میده بیرون یا موسسه میزنه و....
مطمئن باش سوالات فقط از کتابات میاد از جای دیگه نمیاد(فقط رشته زبانه که فک کنم منبع اصلی نداره)
بیش از 90 درصد دبیران رو سوالات دروس خودشون تمرکز دارن و به راحتی جواب میدن-حتی بعد از کنکور خودشون کلاسای ضمن خدمت میذارن و سوالاتو تحلیل میکنن-خیلی که پیدا میشه دبیری که بش بگی این سوالا حل کن بگه بلد نیستم

----------


## HAMED19

چرا بایدی بچه روستایی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و علوم پزشکی نخواد ؟؟؟ چرااااا؟...سر خودمو بکوبم به میز راحت میشی  :Yahoo (106): ...در هر صورت امیدواریم که همه ی کشور رو ببین نه فقط بچه های نازی اباد و -تجریش و...

----------


## Ali.N

> چرا بایدی بچه روستایی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و علوم پزشکی نخواد ؟؟؟ چرااااا؟...سر خودمو بکوبم به میز راحت میشی ...در هر صورت امیدواریم که همه ی کشور رو ببین نه فقط بچه های نازی اباد و -تجریش و...


ببین یه چیزی داریم به نام طبقه ی اجتماعی/یه چیزم داریم به نام هر چقدر بکاری برداشت میکنی/یه چیزی داریم به نام خواستن و توانستن

اگه به اینا توجه کنی میفهمی چرا بچه روستایی نمیتونه(شاید بخواد ولی اکثرا نمیتونه)

کسایی با این همه امکانات نمیتونن به هدفشون برسن دیگه اون که جای خودشو داره

کلا منظور من این نیس که فقط بچه پولدارا میتونن بش برشن یا اینکه بخوام بقیه رو ضایع کنم/نههههههههه منظورم این نیس(مگه من خودم بچه طهرانم؟یا اینکه بچه پولدارم؟)

منظورم اینه که هر چقدر تلاش کنی همونقدر نتیجه میگیری شما تلاش خودتو کن نتیجه میگیری حتما/لازمم نیست سرتو بکوبی به میز یا دیوار/هدف اصلا کل کل نیس/فقط میخواسم بت بگم که میشه و باید تلاش کنی(خلاصه میخواستم انرژی بدم)

انشالله هم شما موفق شی هم من

----------


## HAMED19

> ببین یه چیزی داریم به نام طبقه ی اجتماعی/یه چیزم داریم به نام هر چقدر بکاری برداشت میکنی/یه چیزی داریم به نام خواستن و توانستن
> 
> اگه به اینا توجه کنی میفهمی چرا بچه روستایی نمیتونه(شاید بخواد ولی اکثرا نمیتونه)
> 
> کسایی با این همه امکانات نمیتونن به هدفشون برسن دیگه اون که جای خودشو داره
> 
> کلا منظور من این نیس که فقط بچه پولدارا میتونن بش برشن یا اینکه بخوام بقیه رو ضایع کنم/نههههههههه منظورم این نیس(مگه من خودم بچه طهرانم؟یا اینکه بچه پولدارم؟)
> 
> منظورم اینه که هر چقدر تلاش کنی همونقدر نتیجه میگیری شما تلاش خودتو کن نتیجه میگیری حتما/لازمم نیست سرتو بکوبی به میز یا دیوار/هدف اصلا کل کل نیس/فقط میخواسم بت بگم که میشه و باید تلاش کنی(خلاصه میخواستم انرژی بدم)
> ...


شوخی میکنم داداش ناراحت نشی ....امیدوارم که عدالت در کنکور که کم ترین حق مناطق محرومه اجرا بشه ..وایشالا شما هم در تمام مراحل زندیگیتون موفق باشید.

----------


## DARKSIDER

پیش بینی رو ولش...یک کلام ختم کلام...
کنکور سخت برای کسی که سخت تر خونده وجود نداره.
ما درس نمیخونیم اونوقت میایم میگیم کنکور سخته!خب نه پس میخواستین بیاین با یکی دوبار خوندن بیاین همه رو صد بزنین؟؟؟
شما برو درسا رو شخم بزن و برا هر درس حدود ۲۰۰یا ۳۰۰ تا تسسست بزن اونوقت بیا بگو اقا کنکور سخت بود من نتونستم بزنم.
برا کسی که درس نمیخونه کنکور سال ۷۰ هم سخته....
دوست عزیز ول کن این حرفا و بچسب به درست.

----------


## h@m!d reza

> البته یه عده ای میگن چون سال پیش نسبت به سالای قبلی اسون تر بوده پس 95 هم اسونه(خداکنه)
> و از طرفی هم قبولی ها و پذیرشا زیاد تر میشه پس اسون تره


سال پيش نسبت به سال هاي قبل آسون بده؟
كي گفته اينو؟؟؟؟؟؟

به غير ديني بقيه ش يا سخت تر بوده يا مثل سال 93 بود....


پ ن : به جاي اين حرفا ، بايد ردس خوند فقط درس....
حاشيه

----------


## Dj.ALI

به نظر من در عمومی ها ادبیات همچنان با سوالای نو و جدی همراه خواهیم بود...زبان فارسی لولش خیلی میره بالاتر و بقیه ی موارد هم سختی خودش رو هم حفظ میکنه!!دینی سخت تر از پارسال مطرح میشه!!!عربی ترجه ی راحت و بقیه ی سوالات سخت رو پیش رو داریم..زبان انگلیسی هم باز هم سوالات سخت تر میشه!!
برای دروس اختصاصی زمین شناسی اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست امسال یا سوالات بسیار سخت یا بسیار اسون طرح میشه!!درس فیزیک به نظرم برای کنکور امسال سوالات متعادل تری رو شاهد خواهیم بود...برای درس ریاضی هم چنان سخت تر از پارسال طرح میشه..زیست 10 درصد از امسال سخت تر طرح میشه!و نقطه ی قوت طراح امسال برای شیمی هست چون میخواد با سوالای المپیادی که میده همه رو سورپرایز کنه...به نظرم امسال رشته ی ریاضی سوالات شیمی اسون تر و رشته ی تجربی سوالات شیمی سخت تری رو دارند

----------


## Ali.N

> سال پيش نسبت به سال هاي قبل آسون بده؟
> كي گفته اينو؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> به غير ديني بقيه ش يا سخت تر بوده يا مثل سال 93 بود....
> 
> 
> پ ن : به جاي اين حرفا ، بايد ردس خوند فقط درس....
> حاشيه


1)عزیز 2 تا نظر گذاشتم
2)سوالارو تجزیه تحلیل کردن که میگن(خودمم تجزیه تحلیل کردم(مثال عربی انسانی))
3)گفتم بعضی ها دیگه (هرکی یه نظری داره)
4)بله فقط درس خوندن کارگشا هستش
5)حاشیه یعنی چی دقیقا؟!!!
6)موفق باشید

----------


## sis413

:Yahoo (19): حتمن سخت تره

----------


## ezio auditore77

پیش بینی من: :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (68): 
عمومیا+شیمی:در حد 94 یا سختتر :Yahoo (21): 
زیست+فیزیک+ریاضی:آسونتر :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Hellion

> شما مشخص ميكنى پس؟
> 
> همين پست رو بعد از اعلام نتايج ٩٥ نشونتون خواهم داد ! 
> بعد نگى نگفتيا ...


فک کنم امسال بعد کنکور با خیلیا کار داریم  :Y (551): 
من به این اینده خوشبینم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## doctor reza

بخوانید،بخوانید،بخوانید
همه سخت هستن،همه.......

----------


## h@m!d reza

> 1)عزیز 2 تا نظر گذاشتم
> 2)سوالارو تجزیه تحلیل کردن که میگن(خودمم تجزیه تحلیل کردم(مثال عربی انسانی))
> 3)گفتم بعضی ها دیگه (هرکی یه نظری داره)
> 4)بله فقط درس خوندن کارگشا هستش
> 5)حاشیه یعنی چی دقیقا؟!!!
> 6)موفق باشید


آقا من فكر كردم شما تجربي يا رياضي هستي....
خودم سال پيش كنكور دادم ، بخاطر اين گفتم سخت تر بود،


حاشيه رو منظورم شما نبوديد ، منظورم تاپيك بود...

----------


## sina sad

سلام دوستان
همیشه سبک و دشواری سوال های کنکور رو میشه از آزمون های سنجش )خصوصا جامعه ها( پیش بینی کرد سوال های شمارشی شیمی پارسال تو ازمون های سنجش طرح میشد حتی چند مورد شبیه سوال های 94 دیدم...
از آزمون هایی از سنجش که دستم رسید فهمیدم عمومی ها مثل 94 یا شاید آسون ترن( خیالتون راحت پیش بینی مو لا درزش نمیره) شاید تو درس ادبیات و زبان یه شیطنت های کوچولویی بکنن ولی اختصاصیا توی تجربی شیمی افتضاح سخت میشه خصوصا سال دوم و پیش2 رو شدید سخت میدن چنان که همه یدور کباب میشن پیش بینی مجروح شدن چندین تن هم میشه زیست مثل همیشه هست هیچ وقت زیست اسان نیومده و اسان نخواهد امد همیشه سطحش رو جوری میدن که بالاتر از سطح متوسط باشه...ریاضی بد نیست سوالای خوبی میدن 50 درصد اسونه فیزیک در سطح متوسط میاد ولی زمین شناسی یه نصبحت به اونایی که میخوان بزنن امسال ؛ شدید و افتضاح سخت میاد از خیرش بگذرین و به جونیتون رحم نمایید بجاس تا نفس دارین تست شیمی بزنید....

----------


## bahman seraj

> سلام دوستان
> همیشه سبک و دشواری سوال های کنکور رو میشه از آزمون های سنجش )خصوصا جامعه ها( پیش بینی کرد سوال های شمارشی شیمی پارسال تو ازمون های سنجش طرح میشد حتی چند مورد شبیه سوال های 94 دیدم...
> از آزمون هایی از سنجش که دستم رسید فهمیدم عمومی ها مثل 94 یا شاید آسون ترن( خیالتون راحت پیش بینی مو لا درزش نمیره) شاید تو درس ادبیات و زبان یه شیطنت های کوچولویی بکنن ولی اختصاصیا توی تجربی شیمی افتضاح سخت میشه خصوصا سال دوم و پیش2 رو شدید سخت میدن چنان که همه یدور کباب میشن پیش بینی مجروح شدن چندین تن هم میشه زیست مثل همیشه هست هیچ وقت زیست اسان نیومده و اسان نخواهد امد همیشه سطحش رو جوری میدن که بالاتر از سطح متوسط باشه...ریاضی بد نیست سوالای خوبی میدن 50 درصد اسونه فیزیک در سطح متوسط میاد ولی زمین شناسی یه نصبحت به اونایی که میخوان بزنن امسال ؛ شدید و افتضاح سخت میاد از خیرش بگذرین و به جونیتون رحم نمایید بجاس تا نفس دارین تست شیمی بزنید....


چرا همه کلید کردن تو شیمی خوب شما یه لطفی کن چند تا تست خفن شیمی سنجشی که داری امتحان میدی رو بگذار ببینیم حالا سخت چیه.

----------


## HAMED19

به نظر من که عمومی رو نمیشه سخت تر از این اورد و تقریبا روال گذشته رو داریم ...تو اختصاصی ها هم در درس هایی مثه زمین قطعا سوالات شمارشی خواهید دید ...در ریاضی باز هم روند ترکیب مباحث رو در پیش خواهن گرفت ...در زیست هر سال طراح به دنباله تنوعه پس مباحثی رو که تا کنون زیاد مورد توجه نبودن مثه فصل 5 سوم ...3 فصل اول دوم..  مهم هستن .....در شیمی کتاب شیمی پیش تغییرات زیادی کرده منتظر سوالاتی از شکل های جدید کتاب درسی باشید .

----------


## Moein a

فکر کنم سوالات ریاضی تجربی مهم ترین تغییر در کنکور سراسری 95 خواهد بود و زیست هم سطح با کنکور 94
یعنی خدایش دیگه سوالات فیزیک بهش دس نزن گرچه بعید نیست سوالات شمارشی به این درس هم منتقل بشه
شیمی سوالات جدید و سخت هم وزن با کنکور 94

----------


## Fatemeh76

> همين پست رو بعد از اعلام نتايج ٩٥ نشونتون خواهم داد ! 
> بعد نگى نگفتيا ...


*حتما...* :Yahoo (5):

----------


## saeedkh76

اختصاصیا در حد 94
شمارشی شیمی بیشتر
احتمالا امسال نوبت عمومیاس
خصوصا عربی و زبان

----------


## ostadmomeni

> سلام ..به نظر شما تو کنکور 95 مثه 94 باز هم با عمومی های نسبتا معتدل و اختصاصی های نسبتا سخت مواجه میشیم ...یعنی میشه مثلا شیمی و زیست دوباره در سطح92 طراحی بشن ؟؟؟


درود و سلام ، دانش آموز عزیز ، من حسب وظیفه هر روز در فرصت های مناسب ، روند پست های ارائه شده در انجمن را کنترل می کنم ، پیشنهاد من این است که به جای این که با این مطالب وقت و ذهن خود را مشغول کنید ، سخت به مطالعه کتب درسی خود بپردازید و سعی کنید که در کلیه دروس بالاخص شیمی تکنیک های سرعتی یاد بگیرید ، اگر می خواهید در کنکور 95 بهره خوبی از آزمون سراسری بگیرید چهار چوب مطالعات شما بررسی روند تغییر سوالات دهه 90 باشد . در آخر ، در گوگل هم سرچ کنید ( تست احتمالی شیمی ) 
موفق باشید .

----------


## HAMED19

> درود و سلام ، دانش آموز عزیز ، من حسب وظیفه هر روز در فرصت های مناسب ، روند پست های ارائه شده در انجمن را کنترل می کنم ، پیشنهاد من این است که به جای این که با این مطالب وقت و ذهن خود را مشغول کنید ، سخت به مطالعه کتب درسی خود بپردازید و سعی کنید که در کلیه دروس بالاخص شیمی تکنیک های سرعتی یاد بگیرید ، اگر می خواهید در کنکور 95 بهره خوبی از آزمون سراسری بگیرید چهار چوب مطالعات شما بررسی روند تغییر سوالات دهه 90 باشد . در آخر ، در گوگل هم سرچ کنید ( تست احتمالی شیمی ) 
> موفق باشید .



به روی چشم استاد ...

----------

